# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 08.04.2013 - 15.04.2013

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *22*, суммарный объем архивов: *328* мб Извлечено файлов: *602*, суммарный объем: *648* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *508* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Ожидают классификации: *94*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

